# Original window sticker



## Cobra126 (Sep 24, 2009)

Can we get copies of our original MSRP window sticker, as you can with the Corvettes, or am I outa luck?

Thanks!


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

That's a good question w/Pontiac going out of business, etc. I acutally have my Monroney sticker but would be curious about getting a new one.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Not sure if PHS has them past 2002 but you can inquire.. They may be able to direct you to a source if they cannot get you a copy.

PHS Automotive Services, Inc.


----------



## Cobra126 (Sep 24, 2009)

GTO JUDGE said:


> Not sure if PHS has them past 2002 but you can inquire.. They may be able to direct you to a source if they cannot get you a copy.
> 
> PHS Automotive Services, Inc.


 Just sent them an email!

Much thanks!


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Keep us posted. I wouldn't mind having mine either.


----------



## Cobra126 (Sep 24, 2009)

Heres is the reply to my email. We are in!! 



"Yes, we now have the master templates to make the 2004-2006 GTO window stickers.

The cost is the same as the 1989 - 2002 window stickers @ $40.00. However, in order

to be able to accurately make the window sticker, we will need a copy of the dealer

invoice for your GTO.



To obtain the dealer invoice, you'll need to contact Allied-Vaughn, in the Detroit area.

Their direct line is 734/462-5543 ext. 163.



Once you have the dealer invoice, please send us a copy of it along with the completed

window sticker order form from our web site".



PHS - Automotive Services


Just called.....$50 for the invoice! Kinda pricey but I will probably do it!


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Sticky?


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Def not worth $100 for me. My car is a DD with 45k miles. Would of paid $20 or so but thats just too much for a sticker.


----------



## MJGTOWISH (Jun 15, 2006)

You say that now but if are cars becom worth some $$$ you will be kicking your self.

However I would contact the dealer that first sold your car and get the invoice form them.

Make this a sticky? I say no, Many people still have theres, and how many people really want them?


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

MJGTOWISH said:


> You say that now but if are cars becom worth some $$$ you will be kicking your self.
> 
> However I would contact the dealer that first sold your car and get the invoice form them.
> 
> Make this a sticky? I say no, Many people still have theres, and how many people really want them?


Our cars will never be worth anything. They were 30k new. Most classic cars only sell for about that much. They aren't special build numbers or anything either.


----------



## MJGTOWISH (Jun 15, 2006)

jpalamar said:


> Our cars will never be worth anything. They were 30k new. Most classic cars only sell for about that much. They aren't special build numbers or anything either.


Will if you look at 05/06 combine that with low numbers, and certain combos' I believe they will or atleast break even. Hell depration has prety much stone walled for 05/06's

05's selling for around 19/20k and 06's for 22/23K.

if i'm able t get anywhere from 20k + ten years from now I call that a winner


----------



## Cobra126 (Sep 24, 2009)

I will do it. I think these cars have a unique quality about them, and the rarity is a definite plus! Not crazy bout the $100 tho!


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

The '05s are rarer than the other two years according to the official build numbers.

I'm not worried about value down the road... I'm never selling it. Since its 100% paid for, there's no need to ever get rid of it. It was kind of sad when I bought it in July, I thought to myself "this might just be the last Pontiac I can buy". Which is another reason to keep it, of course...


----------



## 6d8muscle (May 11, 2009)

I think that's a little optimistic. I just paid $18,000. for a one owner, BOM, 6 speed car with only 16,000 miles on it. Unless a particular car is kept with ultra low mileage and put in storage, I doubt they will hold any significant value for very long.[/QUOTE]


I don't know..... Look at the 94-96 Impala SS. I had a 95 SS with 132,000 miles and still got $11,500 for it. It was perfect, not even a rock chip, just high miles. They are still bringing close to sticker with low miles. I'm not sure but I think the production numbers are similar. With Pontiac no longer in production, the GTO will never be again. If I get the one I want I will buy a sticker. My 2 cents


----------



## Redboots (Sep 30, 2009)

It's really all relative to the economy at any given time and how much spendable income people have to buy toys. Right now is not a good time to be trying to sell anything with a quarter million people per month losing their jobs. In order to buy this car for $18K I showed the seller about 6 other cars with either lower prices, or that had been for sale for months. His decision was to either sell it, or hang onto it along with the other 300 some GTO's for sale on the internet. 

I also have a '68 Camaro R/S convert that I've owned a long time (3rd owner). Two years ago it would have easily brought low to mid $30's. Now, if I were to try to sell it, maybe around $20 grand based on what I've seen. The car isn't any different, just a lot fewer people with any money left to compete with one another to buy it. Like anything else, GTO prices will probably rise and fall, and with few exceptions the low mile stock ones will bring the best money.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Plus the fact that this isn't truely a GTO. It's just a rebadged Monaro. It would be one thing if this was a car designed to be a GTO, but it was just a name for a car that already exists and was imported.

I don't see this car being a collector item any more then the next car. Of course, anything with no miles in 30 years is worth something, but this won't stand out more then the next.


----------



## Redboots (Sep 30, 2009)

I think the bottom line is, they are fun cars. They should be taken out and played with. What else can you buy with this horsepower and technology for under $20 grand?


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Redboots said:


> I think the bottom line is, they are fun cars. They should be taken out and played with. What else can you buy with this horsepower and technology for under $20 grand?


That I agree with. I love mine and I DD it.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

jpalamar said:


> Plus the fact that this isn't truely a GTO. It's just a rebadged Monaro. It would be one thing if this was a car designed to be a GTO, but it was just a name for a car that already exists and was imported.
> 
> I don't see this car being a collector item any more then the next car. Of course, anything with no miles in 30 years is worth something, but this won't stand out more then the next.


Pontiac's performance lineup has been that way since the end of the Firebird. Even the Solstice is a rebadged Opel GT. The G8 is a Commodore. The G5 is a Cobalt, The Vibe is a Matrix/Volt, the G6 is a Malibu... You could even argue that the Monaro is a Caterra. Splitting hairs over which GM division they come from seems a moot point. I still say its pure Pontiac.


----------



## Redboots (Sep 30, 2009)

Unfortunately, your performance comparison lineup of cars is exactly why the Pontiac Division was wiped out at the new GM. Pontiac lost it's identity in corporate GM, and sales were down, way down. Aside from these re-badged GTO's and possibly the new G8, what's the last decent performance Pontiac made?


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Also, it's amongst the llast of the performance Pontiacs. Thought it really won't matter to me, maybe that will influence how people value it down the road........


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Pontiac's demise began the day DeLorean left.

Want to know who is reponsible for the demise?

Jim McDonald.... McDonald believed the best way to sell a Pontiac was to cut costs, prices, and change names. He had a complete disregard for the image of Pontiac. 

Martin Caserio..... Martin was afraid of too much criticism from GM regarding the emphases on performance. 

Bob Stempel...... He misread the sophisticated performance image of the Grand Prix. His arrogance killed the SJ model which compromised the car’s personality which for quite some time dominated the luxury sport segment. He felt the Grand-Prix was a luxury car and didn’t need the sporty performance

Bill Hoguland..... He continued the deemphasizing of performance by failing to direct his engineering team to develop a distinguishable Pontiac version of the new corporate powerplant scheduled for the 1982 Firebird. Under his watch the; what made Pontiac a Pontiac deteriorated and Pontiac lost its image. 

Mike Loch.... His “budget control” led to the further cheapening of the cars. The 6000STE had outstanding styling and handling but he had installed in the car a 2.8L V6 which resulted in a stylish European car with no power. In the meantime he sat idly by and watched as Oldsmobile, and Buick installed 3.8L V6’s in their midsize sedans. 

Roy Roberts..... He inherited Pontiac when GM announced the merger of Pontiac and the GMC truck. At that time the entire market place was enjoying a performance evolution. The supercharged Grand Prix GXP was attracting a new younger buyer, however he never had any serious respect for the car.

Lynn Myers...... She learned one morning she was named Marketing Manager. She is credited for missing the evolution of “computer tuners” “They” had learned how to combine a lap top and a few bolt on parts to make the GTP “fly.” Pontiac lovers were pleading for a rear wheel drive performance coupe. She had no idea what a GTO was meant to be. She once started to Jim Wangers that the new 2004 GTO was never meant to be a Muscle car because the car will never be drag raced but rather used in road racing. 

Bob Kraut.... who seemed proud of the fact he knew nothing about cars or previous Pontiac imaging. As the product manager of the Grand-Prix, and the new GTO, he was an embarrassment as the automotive press, and “real-car enthusiasts” new more about the subject of performance than he did. Directing the “No Muscle Car” concept, he would visit event, after event only to anger, and confuse the real Pontiac “family” who really wanted to like the new GTO. As a consumer product marketer, he never understood what GTO meant, never understood its image and didn’t want to learn what made Pontiac a Pontiac. According to Jim Wangers, Kraut was a product of the GM Villain philosophy. 

John Smale.... was known as the toothpaste king from his previous Proctor and Gamble experience. He decimated the entire GM marketing department by stating; “People don’t care which end drives the car, they only want to know how good they’re going to look and feel in it.” 

Ron Zarella..... This guy was in the eyeglass business. Both Zarella, and Smale set out on a dedicated effort to hire outsiders who knew nothing of the auto business. This “experiment” proved to be a disaster. 

It took the consorted effort of the aforementioned people to destroy what was once “Driving Excitement.”

Jim Wangers gave a very emotional and passionate seminar on the demise of Pontiac at the Co-Vention this year. The context of that seminar is published in the October issue of the GTOAA's The Legend magazine. Although the article is transcribed it doesn't depict the anger he displayed when the presentation was given. If you do not get this publication you may want to try and borrow a copy of the magazine to read it. Its an excellent read. He told me afterwards, You know it really sucks seeing all the years and everything I gave to Pontiac see it end like this. He then had a few choice words (I can’t write on here) directed at some of the names listed above. He’s a very angry person over this.


----------



## B-ville Goat (Oct 5, 2008)

jpalamar said:


> Plus the fact that this isn't truely a GTO. It's just a rebadged Monaro. It would be one thing if this was a car designed to be a GTO, but it was just a name for a car that already exists and was imported.
> 
> I don't see this car being a collector item any more then the next car. Of course, anything with no miles in 30 years is worth something, but this won't stand out more then the next.


Other than the imported part, what's different than the original GTO?? It was just a Lemans that got some goodies...


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

...or a Tempest ...but I agree with you...So what if it was a Monaro...over here it's a GTO...
Bill


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

jpalamar said:


> Plus the fact that this isn't truely a GTO. It's just a rebadged Monaro. It would be one thing if this was a car designed to be a GTO, but it was just a name for a car that already exists and was imported.
> 
> I don't see this car being a collector item any more then the next car. Of course, anything with no miles in 30 years is worth something, but this won't stand out more then the next.


Incorrect. The car is a GTO. Ignorant remarks like that show the lack of the history of cars that share the same platform as other differently badged cars. 

The GTO and Monaro have different VINs. If their VINS were the same then your remark would have validity. The GTO would then be an option to the Monaro right? They may share many of the same features but they're documented differently. You won't find a Monaro in the PHS archives. Same car? 

Your train of thought would then indicate the 1964-1965 GTO was not a GTO either. Being the GTO was merely an option package to the Tempest and shared the same VIN there was no 64/65 GTO right? I mean the VIN is the same correct? So the first "True" GTO was a 1966? If you want to get really technical then.... One could then say the 04-06 GTO is more GTO than the 64/65 is being this car has its own VIN and is not shared with another. 

You could find many cars that are similar in build and specs but are rebadged differently. That makes them all the same right? The GTO was a homologation... Meaning the car was assembled with parts of many to make one. So it is with the 04-06 GTO.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Let's not forget that forcing people into automatics (as the only transmission) was a turn off as well. Imagine a '99 GTP with a 5 speed. Or a G6 GXP with a six speed (they did make a 3.9 GTP one year with a six).

A manual transmission can make an otherwise boring car engaging and fun to drive. My '91 Sunbird would have sucked without one.


----------

